# What's Your Meme?



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, I did steal this off FB. Thought we might like it here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2014)

Hahaha

 

View attachment dafuq-tina.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't sported that look in years.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 3, 2014)

... Yep.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 3, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...ZQ9UJ9zgAkX3qetuaq7ajtRw&ust=1417736601234153


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 4, 2014)

Um, not sure what this is, but I am pro naps!


----------



## Dmitra (Dec 4, 2014)

¡Te amo, Snickers!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Deacone (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha gotta love Fat Amy


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey now, that's not fair - I've not been an asshole for at least 20 hours.


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2014)

Says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 16, 2014)

These are so awesome!


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 1, 2015)

^Love these, lol.

I didn't like the first meme that I found for my name, but how about a song that written about me? (sort of )

I wish the video quality were better, but here's the link anyway--enjoy!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## shadowedmorning (Jan 2, 2015)

And then I saw this, and it's my new favorite:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 25, 2015)

Haha ok. Love Dwight! 

View attachment Keri meme.jpg


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 26, 2015)

LOOK THE WHOLE INTERNET IS PEER-PRESSURING ME AND EVEN *IT* KNOWS I CAN'T HANDLE MY LIQUOR


----------



## Madame_Cee (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure I like all these, but alrighty then.  

View attachment 55881822.jpg


View attachment business-cat-meme-generator-claire-i-think-you-re-hot-8eb834.jpg


View attachment frabz-Hey-Claire-You-are-a-genius-I-think-thats-sexy-9ad5f1.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

View attachment 55405189.jpg



..............................


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

.................. 

View attachment 16138469.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

View attachment i9nao.jpg



...................


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 2, 2015)

This is too funny!! 

View attachment bahahahaha.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg



....................


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll play... 

View attachment jenny.png


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't usually use the "F". 

View attachment 14718677_1311859335537875_3767002107218087660_n.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 15, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> I don't usually use the "F".


 
Perfect statement to include it in though


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 17, 2017)

My icon for years has been Ho Ho Tai. Ho Tai was a chubby Buddhist monk who roamed the countryside, giving out free advice (probably unwelcome) and treats for everybody (always welcome). I felt some resemblance to him and also saw in him characteristics I wanted to emulate. I probably laughed more than Ho Tai so I called myself Ho Ho Tai.

Now, I tell my old stories. I babble on in fragmented memories. I don't really have a coherent story, or life-thread, to pass on. Actually, at age 79, I'm still learning. Like the owl on my bookshelf, I have been made ragged by the years. I am weary with the weight of all the dead ends I have pursued. Like the owl, I think, and I know. I think I know everything but I know that I don't. I think I have read, seen, heard, experienced everything, but I know that I haven't. 

I call my owl Hoo_Hoo_Tai. I don't think I am ready to substitute his image for my Ho Ho Tai icon, but may. Hoo_Hoo_Tai is definitely a meme. I see myself in him and, whether I wish to follow in his foot steps, Time has a way of seeing to it that I do.

_But, in our old age, we have both learned this:
"The greatest thing you ever learn
Is to Love, and be loved in return"_​ 


So - who is Hoo?



Please follow Mrs Ho Ho's example. She listens to me babbling away, smiles, pays no attention, but tells me she loves me anyway. 

View attachment owl IMG_1039.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

There are so many good ones but this is what works for me when I deal with people 

View attachment 12002165_10153291926100756_7513560590735947871_n.jpg


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 20, 2017)

Wish I could find the shirt in my size!! 

View attachment relax Gringos.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol! That's cute!


----------



## Leem (Feb 20, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


>



Totally me!! Can't rep you right now but tried.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 20, 2017)

Leem said:


> Totally me!! Can't rep you right now but tried.


 
lol! It's the thought that counts


----------

